# Easy Memorization?



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 5, 2008)

I finally got my FIRST BLD solve last night! It was awesome!!! But here's the thing. Unlike most people, memorization was ridiculously easy for me. I have no problem memorizing the cube. It was the execution that was killing me. I think I was messing up the restrictions. my memorization is pretty much visual. For orientation I tap the pieces that need to be oriented. And the permutation I use the shapes of cycles. Did anyone else have no problem memorizing from the beginning like me? I'm just wondering.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I memo pretty slow, but I've never had a problem remembering (except maybe once or twice). I always seem to mess up my setup moves though.


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, how long did it take?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 5, 2008)

It took me, give or take, 8 minutes at most


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2008)

I mean't memo?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 5, 2008)

My memo is pretty slow (granted, i haven't put ANY effort into BLD. I only learned it so that i can do ONE BLD solve and then basically stopped there). I spend about 10-12 minutes on memo, and about 5-6 minutes on execution.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, about 4 minutes for memo.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 6, 2008)

lol, my memo takes 6-8 minutes. Haven't been practicing too much. My execution only takes like 3-4 min, though.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 6, 2008)

I haven't practiced and won't start to practice for a while.
Memo isn't hard for me. It's recognition of what to memo and recall fast while not messing up on set up that slows me down.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 6, 2008)

The memo itself isn't hard for me, I have a really fast memory. Half of my memo time is spent thinking "CRAAAPPPP!!! What letter goes there again?!?!?", but that should get better soon.


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2008)

Even so, I wouldn't call 3-4 (if half your memo is thinking about letters) fast, sorry.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry for not being clearer, joey. What I meant was that my memory for other things (mostly school at this point) is fast. Also, 3-4 minutes is very fast compared to 6-8 minutes memo time .


----------

